# PAIN



## marge333 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm 16 and I have had such terrible pain ever since I can remember. It now happens at least once a day, it's colicky and cramp like, and it's UNBEARABLE. I get all sweaty, lightheaded, and panicky. Hot showers help a lot. I rarely leave the house except for school out of fear that I'll get an attack. I take donnatal but it doesn't do much- the spasms are too much for donnatal to handle! I cut almost everything out of my diet that is fatty/caffinated/spicy/unhealthy. I also take digestive enzymes (WHICH MAKE THE PAIN LESS FREQUENT) It is not always relieved by bms, only sometimes. Doctors say I'll grow out of it. but I hate waiting for it to go away. it's taking too long.


----------



## MichaelPJohnson (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi, MARGE333

I have had IBS for 35 years and have found a product that works for pain and cramping. I'ts a softgel that contains Pepermint oil, Ginger and Fennel and it is all natural. I highly recommend it! It has been a life saver for me. Its called Heathers tummy tamers Pepermint oil and you can get them @ HeathersTummyCare.com. I'ts a great help for us that suffer pain, cramping and nausea!

P.S. You might want to consider that it may not be your diet at all but stress and anxiety induced IBS. Heathers has help for this type of IBS.

Good Luck!,

Michael


----------

